# Meet our NEW BOY!!!



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

We got our Grady just the other day and he is fitting in perfectly. He is such a polite, mellow boy...and we can only hope he stays that way...LOL.

Our dobe girl is slowly warming up to him. When they met on neutral ground she loved him, but when he entered the house she wasn't too pleased she needed to share her home! However, she has decided he's not ALL to bad and deserving of her attention. 

Here are some pics!!



























And one with Grady and Nina, our dobergirl


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

He's a really nice looking pup! When he grows into those feet and that chest, he's going to be impressive, especially if he keeps those hindquarters in proportion. Nice Vizsla !
How old is he? If he's just 8 or 10 weeks old he's going to be a big boy someday real soon.


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

He's adorable, and I also love the cats! Very cool.

Good luck with him.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh, he is beautiful!! Those eyes. How old is he? Our Hobie is 4 months and her eyes are still pretty green. I'm wondering if they'll ever turn that amber color?


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

Remmy's eyes are still very green as well!! I have been wondering the same thing about her. Do they ever stay green??

Cute pup!! Congrats! Welcome to the club!


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the relies everyone. We think he's pretty darn special too 

He is 12 weeks old and will be shown in conformation if his breeder thinks he fits the bill. We are more concerned about him being a good fit for our family, as I"m sure without a doubt he is!!

As for the cats, they are bengals, and yes they are quite expensive. The silver one was a rescue, and the brown rosetted glitter girl is a co-own with the breeder. Should she reach her full potential and do well in shows she will be bred twice with the litters going back to the breeder. Typically they run about the same a well-bred, health tested vizsla puppy.

He is just FANTASTIC. He knows SO much already and seems smarter as the days pass. I think he'll be a great agility prospect as well. Can't wait to get started in the puppy classes!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

He's a good looking boy, welcome to the club.


----------

